# Hacer contador de pulsos



## ramirin (Mar 30, 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos. Quiero hacer un contador de pulsos en Visual basic. Mi idea es que un pulso generado por un sensor inductivo, ingrese a través de un puerto (paralelo o usb); luego, enuna pantalla de visual basic exista un contador que se vaya incrementando según la cantidad de pulsos que haya recibido.

No tengo problemas con hacer la pantallita, ni tampoco con la electrónica necesaria para obtener el pulso del sensor, pero francamente no tengo ni idea de cómo hacer el programa en visual basic para que realice ésta función.

La idea final es poder contar 5 pulsos, dos de ellos me generarán la cuenta ascendente o descendente del contador, otros dos me diran si un eje esta girando a la izquierda o a la derecha, y el quinto pulso será una referencia, me dira cuando el eje de uan vuelta completa.

Lo que les pido ha de ser cosa de niños para ustedes, en cambio para mí es algo deberas complicadísimo, como les digo, no sé ni cómo empezar.

cualquier idea o sugerencia será bienvenida.

Ramiro Jiménez C.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Ramiro: Sobre la programacion del puerto paralelo en VB se ha preguntado muchas veces en el Foro. Revisa la siguiente lista
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3Ajebhos-oqik&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=visual+basic+puerto+paralelo&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff26%2Fhacer-contador-pulsos-33819%2F#1197

Ahora, lo que quieres hacer si no lo entendi, quiza un dibujo vendria bien.
Saludos


----------

